# Tantra massage or a striper for Valentines Day?



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Since wife seeing women attractive, i was thinking to suprise her with Tantra massage for both us or just her from couple hot women or a female stripper in hotel after a nice dinner, what you all think? have anyone tried it before. I never done it and kinda scared.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Either one is at least a little risky but I would definitely go with the massage over the stripper.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Mal74 said:


> Either one is at least a little risky but I would definitely go with the massage over the stripper.


how risky?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

*Very risky* unless you already know she will like the idea, which, by your asking the question here... your not sure!

I love the idea. But you need to be sure SHE does!!


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm positive she don't mind. 

what you ladies think if your husband surprised you with that?


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

If my husband truly surprised me with something like that, I'd be pretty upset. On the other hand, if we had discussed it and I knew that it or something like it was coming "someday," then I would only be upset about the stripper. I am thinking that the masseuse would get us both, um, warmed up and then discreetly disappear.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something but why would she want one of these??


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hahaha... I thought about putting up a picture of a striped bass!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, amp...2 p's...he meant this!


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

lol


----------

